# ok to boil eco complete?



## Ali1212 (15 Oct 2008)

ive got algae on the substrate , would it be ok to boil it to kill it?


----------



## Tom (15 Oct 2008)

I would try and treat the cause, rather than the algae. It will just come back again otherwise


----------



## plantbrain (16 Oct 2008)

Sure, you can boil it, but that will not make particularly tender to eat  
Still might bit crunchy.

You can pull the top layer over and bury the algae with the bottom layer, then as mentioned, treat the issue, I assume it's either cladophora or BBA, both of which like mean CO2 is an issue.

Be careful, add CO2 very slow and watch fish close.

Regards, 
tom barr


----------



## Ali1212 (16 Oct 2008)

my whole tanks got really bad hair algae , to the point where its making me wonder what the hell am i doin wrong!

im going to completely drain the tank and rescape etc clean all glass because the algae is really quite thick now.

im using pressurised co2 drop checker is always green.

arcadia replica overtank luminaire 3x24w on for 9 hours a day.

dose 2ml tpn every day.

glosso/Alternanthera reineckii/hygrophila polysperma/ crypt wendtii / some other small crypts and bit of p.helferi


----------



## Tom (16 Oct 2008)

Are you using 4kH water in your drop checker?


----------



## Ali1212 (20 Oct 2008)

yea


----------

